# My Betta got an upgrade



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I upgraded the betta tank tonight to a 20 gallon tank. Im going to add some other fish but not sure yet what. Im getting a pair of Blue pinoey Angelfish soon hopefully and was told they would all work together? If so ill put them in a 29g tank. If no the angels will going the 29g alone. And i was thinking about adding some cardinal tetra's and some cory's. Wanting to try planting this tank also but i gotta do some research on the plants and stuff before i try and tackle that project lol.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice video ratbones .

I would remove the plastic plants as they can be hard on the Betta's finage. The fins tend to get caught in the plastic and tear. Try some live plants...a nice tall Amazon sword (my Betta loves blowing bubbles under one of the leaves that reaches the surface and curves over). Also some nice floating plants like water lettuce will make him very happy too.

Your sponge filter is good, just keep it turned down and running only enough to give the surface enough movement so it doesn't skim...bettas also don't like a lot of current in the tank (I have one tank that runs a sponge and one that runs a small HOB fitted with a plastic bottle cover that disperses the flow).

I love my betta's. Enjoy him.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

ratbones86 said:


> Im getting a pair of Blue pinoey Angelfish soon hopefully and was told they would all work together?


IME the angels will be very hard on the betta in that size tank. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah im going to end up doing some tetra's and some cories just not sure which species yet going to do like 10 tetras and like 6 cories.

Also i havent really had luck with plants i have to actually plant. Being i use sand and i haven't messed with fertz im kinda worried about doing plants because im afraid ill end up killing them and waiting money. I have some hornwort that goes like crazy but its a floater. I was told floating plants arnt good because they can keep the betta from getting the air he needs if he gets caught up in them.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have water lettuce and my guy loves em...but I don't overcrowd the surface with them and leave plenty of room for him.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's a video of the New friends my betta got. 9 Red rasboras, 6 Panda Cories, and a Clown Pleco. Im going t be switching out the fake plants for some real ones. It was just what i had laying around when i got the hair up my but to do this tank lol.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Some pictures


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks good bud. I like betas, I have a blue beta in a 10g with a few corys and plecs as well. Been thinking about upgrading to a spare 20g long I have laying around if I can get it to fit where the 10g currently is at.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Im going to end up planting this tank. Going to give the plants a try and see how i like it. I do love planted tanks just never done one before so this will be my test run lol. Going to try to keep the island theme going i have. Like the edge of an amazon bank. The area where its black now will end up as blue sand or blue gravel to simulate water. Will be plants covering the sand and some tall ones all through out and more driftwood.


----------

